# 55 Gallon corner bow stocking?????



## NickC5FE (Nov 18, 2010)

I am looking at starting the stocking of my FOWLR 55 gallon corner bow and these are the species i would like, what do you think:

1-Auriga butterfly
1-Kauderns cardinal
1- Bicolor Dwarf Angel
2- Clowns
1- Six line wrasse

Obviously i will not be stocking them all at the same time, and they will be going through QT prior to hitting the display tank...

Is this list a recipe for success (over time)? Also, what sequence would you add them in? I was thinking clowns first........

Lastly, my skimmer should be way more than sufficient in cleaning, it is a euro reef cs6-2. 

THANKS A LOT IN ADVANCE, Nick


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

NickC5FE said:


> I am looking at starting the stocking of my FOWLR 55 gallon corner bow
> 1-Auriga butterfly
> 1-Kauderns cardinal
> 1- Bicolor Dwarf Angel
> ...


First and most important, nix the Six Line Wrasse. These little guys are crazy aggressive. I had one in my 54 bowfront and regretted it from day 1. It disappeared during my Jamaica trip and I am more than glad to wish it good residence.

When you buy your Clowns, be sure to get 2 of very different sizes. Your best bet is to buy the largest and smallest Clownfish from the tank, provided they both look good. This will help them to quickly decide who is the dominant female and who is the submissive male.

The BiColor Angel is extremely difficult to keep. Much more difficult than any other fish on this list. I myself have killed more than my fair share in attempts to find a suitable healthy specimen. They are very prone to eye infections, bloating, swim bladder issues, and are very copper sensitive. Most of these problems don't show up immediately. I would suggest choosing a different species of Angelfish. By the way, Centropyge angels do well in pairs. You could buy a pair of Flame Angels, for example. They are very sturdy fish and absolutely beautiful.

I'm not a fan at all of keeping Butterflyfish in tanks this small. The Auriga is, however, a reasonable Butterfly to keep in captivity. I'm not sure how well it will get along with a Centropyge angel in a tank of this size. Again, I wouldn't try this personally, so I can't really recommend this to you.

The Kauderns are easy to keep. Be certain to buy tank raised. If the price is low, then you are not getting tank raised! You can't buy a tank raised Kaudern for $7.00, but you will find them for sale. Captive caught specimens are very difficult to maintain.


----------



## NickC5FE (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks Pasfur! I will definetly take the advice on the clowns and the bicolor....I will go with the flame, as they are cool as crap anyways! I will most likely try the butterfly last as i will be upgrading tanks sooner (hopefully) than later. Also, if there is any problems while i have one, i will return to LFS (not preferred so hopefully it works out)..So as far a sequence, would you go:

Clowns, flames, cardinal, butterfly? Thanks


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

NickC5FE said:


> ..So as far a sequence, would you go:
> 
> Clowns, flames, cardinal, butterfly? Thanks


Cardinals, Clowns, Flames, Butterfly.

Keep in mind that all these fish are open water fish. That makes 7 open water swimmers in a 54 gallon tank. The tank will be a bit crowded simply because of the area of the water that these fish prefer to swim. You should consider some rock dwelling species, such as Gramma, Basslets, Gobies, Blennies, etc.

You might consider eliminating the Cardinals, or preferably the Butterfly ;-).


----------



## NickC5FE (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks Pasfur!


----------

